# Dallas



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of any support groups in Dallas?
Or is interested in starting one? 
I don't think I can bring myself to start one but I would attend if a few others go...


----------



## AnxietyIknowRight (Mar 12, 2014)

queenbanana said:


> Does anyone know of any support groups in Dallas?
> Or is interested in starting one?
> I don't think I can bring myself to start one but I would attend if a few others go...


Cool someone else from North Texas, I'm in the Denton County area near Frisco. Anyone near that area? I have severe driver's anxiety so I can't go all the way to Dallas, but I can assist in starting a support group in the Denton - Collin County area if anyone is interested.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

I live south of Denton actually. I looked into groups a few years ago but didn't find much. I guess I didn't look all that hard though.


----------



## AnxietyIknowRight (Mar 12, 2014)

Foh_Teej said:


> I live south of Denton actually. I looked into groups a few years ago but didn't find much. I guess I didn't look all that hard though.


I live SE of Denton so you may not be that far. It's true there are no support groups in Denton county. It's like we have nothing down here, While I prefer to join an already existing group I looked and never found one. As crazy as the idea sounds I think our only option is to create our own group and try to get others in the area to join.


----------

